# 1959 Bulova



## peter-g (May 14, 2012)

My Vintage Clipper.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

THATS A VERY NICE LOOKING WATCH AND LOOKS TO BE I GOOD CONDITION AS WELL NJOY

H


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

That's SWEET... I'm guessing on the smallish side - 30mm-ish?

I think if we want to wear vintage watches we just have to make allowances..:



















Especially if you are Birth Year oriented like I am and yes, they are old! even so, they're not that hard to pull off, even w/my 8" wrists.

Edit: Oh, and W E L C O M E to the forum ! ! !


----------



## Philster1961 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice! I like it a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## peter-g (May 14, 2012)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> That's SWEET... I'm guessing on the smallish side - 30mm-ish?


Thanks for the welcome, 36mm with crown. Very nice elgin & westfield you have.


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

Very interesting dial,... Nice watch!


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Like it very much, a real beauty


----------

